# Seeking visitors to the UK who have used NHS services



## overseasvisitors

Blast Films in London are making a documentary for the BBC 's Panorama series on the UK’s National Health Service, looking at the ways that overseas visitors access healthcare in the UK. We are keen to speak to overseas citizens who have used the NHS about whether or not they have been required to pay for their treatment. Conversations can be in confidence. Please contact Mark Olden, [email protected] + 44 207 267 4260.


----------

